# 3L's Zombie Disco Panic 2010 (My Army of the Undead)



## Zurgh

Zombie Disco Panic...That's what I call it, anyway...

Zombie=undead monster, Disco=I plan on using lighting & effects so they appear to move, & Panic= I plan on there appearance in a large group to be sudden & panic inducing.

Here is the 1st ½-ish of the army so far. I now plan to make a total of 20 (with me, 21) full person size monstrosities. I could break them into 3 - 7 "man" squads to begin my takeover of... er, populate my yard display. They are all paper mache & mache clay "busts" on PVC armatures.

▼Pic time!▼

















▼Some more pics.▼









#1 is the most "done" Zombie so far, I'd say 80%. It stands by my front door outside, currently. I call it Patient Zero because it is the first one done-ish. I also call it Billy-Bo-Bob "Buddy". I actually call them all "Buddy", as I originally called this undertaking of making dummies "Project; Buddy".

#2-9 are 50% done, still needing paint & some need some more mache work. #2 is one of 2-3 ground breaker zombies planned. None of these zombies were really planned out much. Just 'winging it' with a word or two description on there intended appearance.

#10 is a drawing of mine, that I have started bring to unlife. I will be putting more thought & planning into all future zombies I make.

#11 is a zombie walker, whose makeup is fantastic! I plan on making one based on his zombie look. Here's a link to him on a you tube video. He appears at around 3:14-16 & 3:25. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btwo9Yx0wL4"]YouTube- TORONTO ZOMBIE WALK 2006[/nomedia] If you are here on HF, your look is so cool! I hope I can make one close to this.

The reason for posting is I am at a stopping point. I like to 'Go, go, go' & blow out a bunch of work at once, but I end up running out of pre-prepared materials. I hate to change gears & back-track. So I am doing a lot of pre prep-work for the next group and to finish the current ones.

Also, I am running out of good ideas for unique looks to my zombies, that don't scream car accident victim or a clone of one I have already done. I want to put more thought into each individual look.

So far a few ideas I've had are; Fat (or tubby) zombie, Bandage wrapped 1 eye zombie, Nurse zombie (AKA Silent Hill- ish), Lumpy McMelty zombie, Very stitched face zombie, Sexy lady zombie (EWWWW! IMO), A fellow HF members avatar (used with permission). I plan on sketching these out before I start any work on them. (That only makes 7 incomplete ideas, so far.)

I'm also limiting the blood & gore factor to low, like no organ spillage, missing limbs or "there assorted viscera squirting through the cracks like macabre party streamers" to quote the Macho Women with Guns RPG book.:googly:

Any, ideas, criticism, comments, pics, links, tips, or techniques would be of great help & appreciated.


----------



## IMU

WOW ... that's a lot of work so far ... looks very good!


----------



## Wildcat

This would be awesome if you had some actor zombies mixed. They'd never expect it.


----------



## Wildcat

Not that it isn't awesome now (which they are). It'd just be more awesomer!!??!


----------



## Joiseygal

BRAINS!!!! Looking really great Zurgh. All your hard work in paying off. Patient Zero is my favorite! I can't wait to see the eight eye prop when your done. Keep up the great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some of these guys remind me of Wallace and Gromit (Beastly and Boils)

You are one ambitious prop maker, Zurgh.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice and creepy aka perfect!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Woo Hoo!! I can't wait to see dem-all!!!
Boils is an awesome idea!


----------



## Dark Star

They look really look great Zurgh!!


----------



## Zurgh

Thank you! I'm glad you like them so far, it encourages me to work harder on them!

Hey, Wildcat, I never said that 1 or more would not be "real" zombies among my "Buddy's"... in fact, I am #21... Shh! It's a secret....:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

Very cool. Sounds like it'll get more than a few screams.
Can't wait to see them all finished.


----------



## morbidmike

great job Z they look awsome I cant wait to see the 8 eyed fiend done keep up the great work bud!!!!


----------



## Eeeekim

Very, Very cool! Can't wait to see the rest or them finished.


----------



## fick209

Zurgh, you have definitely been busy!!! I love how different and unique each one is. Can't wait to see the whole army together in your yard, keep up the good work and the updates.


----------



## Zurgh

*Useless update news report...*

Tragedy was narrowly averted at The Lewis-Least Lawn cemetery this morning. Patient Zero had apparently collapsed and Re-died. One witness stated, "It looked like he had a heart attack." Billy Bo Bob was rushed back to the 3L labs for immediate treatment.

"It's the damn'dest thing we have ever seen, no reanimated person in our care has ever died of apparent 'natural causes' before today." Said M. Lewis, 3L's Funeral Director. "We have never attempted a 'Re'revivification procedure before, it has never been necessary."

Co-Director Z. Least had this to say, " If it wasn't for the quick call to action by Dr. Merlin, and his deep understanding of Grandpas old formulas, ol' Billy would still be dead, er, again, aw snap! You know what I mean. Anyway, it worked. Ol' Billy is just fine now. His fall injuries are minor & cosmetic. His first groans were 'Vaaadddkaaa & Ssssmmmookkk' so we gave him a Bottle of vodka & a cigarette. He has been chasing squirrels in the yard & generally back to his old self."

This reporter was not allowed an interview with Patient Zero, as he is prone to fits of violence and was said to be "More 'bitey' than usual". No word on the apparent cause of re-death has been discovered.:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Whew. Good to know one can still be 'Re'revivificated!


----------



## pagan

was he "re-dead" or had he just hit the ole embalmling fluid a little too hard? They look awesome..er gruesome..aw, you know what I mean.


----------



## Toktorill

Thanks for the pics! Be sure to post some of your finished yard!

I especially love "loud". He just looks so happy to be there!


----------



## tot13

That's a cool group of zombies, even in-progress. Can't wait to see them all together and completed. And great idea using 2-liter plastic bottles for body build-up.


----------



## Zurgh

Been busy!

Got a Zombie Update!

19 Standing & 1 siting + 1 Ground-breaker frame...



















Need NEW-ish Zombie Ideas... OR I will start a new THREAD, as recommended by a MOD!:googly:


----------



## The Watcher

Way to go man. They look great.


----------



## fick209

Zurgh, you have been busy! Zombie Army is looking great!


----------



## IMU

WOW ... you have been busy. Keep up the great work!


----------



## halstead

Wow! you been busy this year! looks great maby you could have some waitress zombies with a tray of drinks? Or a smiley zombie with some skull showing, some one whose lost an ear. Ohh... all the posibilities with zombies is fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> .
> 
> Need NEW-ish Zombie Ideas... OR I will start a new THREAD, as recommended by a MOD!:googly:


I wonder who that could have been?:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

I pants-ed the un-dead, hehehe:googly:








Well, I did....
16 so far... 3 standing, 1 sitting to go...
SOMEONE wanted an update... what I do for fun...
...Actually what I do for fun is KILL zombies in WII & Other console R.E. Games... Funny, I kill em' digitally & create them in reality!:googly:
I think I'm a new kind'a messed-up....
Nah! I only wish that I was a new kinda' messed up...
Too many of you make me look way to tame!!!


----------



## DarkLore

ha ha ha....love it. You can never have too many zombies.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow Zurgh your zombies are so cool looking! I really like your idea of filling the bodies with plastic bottles. The one with the cig and vodka bottle is great....LOL! I can't wait to see your display this year.


----------



## fick209

Great group of zombies Zurgh, the tots will have a blast going to your house this year!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Your zombies look awesome Zurgh!! Thanks for posting pix on how you made the bodies, you gave me some ideas on how to fill out some of the bodies for some props I plan to make for next year!!


----------



## shar

Now that's an army!!! Looks fantastic, so much work going on there!


----------



## DeathTouch

Pretty Good! They will probably make a movie from these guys!


----------



## Evil Queen

Y'all think they look good in the pics? You should see them in person! I got to see them Monday and they are really great!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Man that is some amazing work!!! Post more pics can't wait to see these finished.


----------



## Zurgh

Been sooooooooooooo busy as of late................
Did manage 20+ hands, got another 20+ curing......
All zombies are pants-ed...he, he...








Thanks Bonedancer for the Idea in your How-to.
Less than 90 days now!?!?!
Gotta fly!


----------



## tot13

Great to see more progress pics. I was starting to think you might have thrown in the towel, lol.


----------



## Joiseygal

Keep the pics coming Zurgh because it is looking great! I only have four zombies and I might be able to make one more before Halloween. I love your zombie army!


----------



## Dark Star

Can't wait to see them all together Zurgh!


----------



## trentsketch

Looks like you have quite the assembly line going there. Impressive. I can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## Terra

Zombie. Disco. Panic. Now that's a thread title! 

Incredible work on these so far.


----------



## Zurgh

More pix..........










& more pix.......









..........:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Eeeeek! The zombie army is gathering!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think when you have them done, you should set them up at a local bus stop and videotape the reactions of people passing by


----------



## Wildcat

Looking good. I like Roxy's idea. Another one would be to put up a zombie crossing sign and have them on the side of the road about to cross.


----------



## Eeeekim

Those guys are really looking great! I can almost hear the disco music!


----------



## morbidmike

my zombie like boogie all night long boogie all night long.........great work Zurgh they are really looking good


----------



## Zurgh

Back at it, with a vengeance! Taking on 11 zombie heads at once in the mad rush! The 8 eyed fiend is coming along well, I (eye) expect him to be a good General to the army...









AAWWWW... the new recruits look so cute!!!:googly:









Too bad, once Sgt. Nemeses & I get them started in training they won't be all that cute... :smilevil:


----------



## fick209

Dang, they all look great Zurgh!! I'm really liking the 8 eyed fiend!


----------



## Zurgh

update pic..,








How so many, so fast? Must be all that Ghoul-agra*...









They are still looking too cute, good thing the ugly-sticks on back-order will be arriving soon....

* Ghoul-agra is for use on un-dead only. May cause itchyness & dry mouth in Licanthrops. Not recommended for non-pestilent vampires (IE; sparkly vamps). Not to be substituted for Vita-stem by Mummys & Revenants. Others must check with your mortician.:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

Looking great. I also love the eight eyed zombie head.


----------



## Zurgh

The ugly arrived....








and then some...








I may be putting a bit too much detail into a few...








Yes, a tongue & uvula... What am I thinking, there is no time...:googly:

There is at least another week or two's worth of work to be done on this batch. Most of that time they will spend drying. Then I can paint, seal, and assemble them.

The 8 eyed fiend may get some store bought clay produces used on it, not finished with my home made mache. I hope that it will be close to the concept drawing of it.

I do like the bus stop idea, but most of the army is built to be staked into the ground. I'll try to set a few up in the yard early & see if I get any neighbor's reactions on tape.


----------



## Zurgh

more pix... Dental work & anatomical fixes...










more drying..










More dental work drying...










The ever popular 8 eyed...









So... no comments or is it so late in the season that it gets buried so soon...

I'd guess that... perhaps I should... Meyhaps, just finish em' & be done...

1-2 more updates... than to the showroom?


----------



## morbidmike

a few of them look like they stared in the movie Deliverance LOL ----insert banjo music here


----------



## tot13

Almost there, Zurgh. The drying time can be a killer, but once you round that corner, things will start moving quickly again. Hang in there and hope for good weather - they're looking good!


----------



## fick209

They all look great Zurgh, nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't worry, Zurgh, folks are looking at these guys whether they comment or not


----------



## Zurgh

Sorry, suffering from PHP (Pre-Haunt/Halloween-Paranoia/Psychosis)














































Thanks, all! It is just the drying time that is a killer... each layer is almost imperceptible... I spend 2-6 hours a day on these basterds & I'm soooo impatient... Plus, I hate doing ears... But the hard part is done, now... And, I don't like to bump me' own thread... So many others have such cool work going on that I hate to bump them down, just for my snail-rifick & small improvements... Not to mention the "MORE PICS!" I get from a few of ya...

I am thinking of using you-tube for video progress (It would save me some static pics & allow you to here me' lovely singing voice...LOL)... But, what say you?


----------



## Zurgh

Oh, and another question... I figured that the 8 eyed fiend's mouth is so open that one can see inside, see pic... (The shiny area in the mouth is the back of the inside of the neck.)










Now, sense it is apparent that I have deviated from the drawing (it is way more open & I like it...) How should I do the mouth... One Idea is to do a normal interior, another is to put a second pair or row of teeth... either will be hard... but what say you?

Your comments are very welcome & appreciated...


----------



## tot13

I think you should leave it the way it is. I looked at the pic before I read and was surprised you were looking for suggestions. And yeah, it does sound like you're letting the PHP get to you - for what it's worth, I think you're obsessing over details that will slow you down, and no offense, most folks won't be able to see the effort. The mouth looks fine the way it is.

Like I'm one to be talking, lol. It's 4:30 a.m. here and I haven't been to sleep. And don't think I will at this point, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My sister Nancy always had a saying when she was sewing clothing - "If it doesn't show, it doesn't matter". Step back to what would be the anticipated normal viewing distance for the 8 eyed one and look at his mouth. My guess is, whatever issue you may have with it is not going to be apparent at that distance, so don't worry about it. People are going to appreciate these guys for their overall look and the impact of the entire scene, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## debbie5

Yeah, I tend to get too persnickety & all it does is waste time that I need to put elsewhere. Perhaps what you don't like is that he looks too happy? If so, that can be easily fixed with giving him (painted in) a scowling eye ridge and some final painting to shadow the mouth lines down a bit. Move on!


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, I set it up & looked at it... I think a simple black painted piece of cardboard attached to the inside of the head will provide a simple & quick fix... and if I decide to go into more detail later (like, next year), I'll be able to remove the cardboard with ease. 

Yes, getting all persnickety over minor details can waste way too much precious time.

Once again, thanks.


----------



## Zurgh

Things are going well... More work to be done, but I will start painting this weekend...






A few are still a little while away from painting, but now its fast approaching the down
hill slope... Weeeeee:googly:

There are 20 shown... The family will be adding 3 more.


----------



## Joiseygal

Zurgh...you are awesome! I love your sense of humor.  Your zombies look great! They all have so much personality. I can't wait to see what your display looks like this year. Keep the ball rolling you are doing great and I'm looking forward to see what kind of zombies your family makes.


----------



## Lauriebeast

You go Zurgh!!!! Love these guys!


----------



## Evil Queen

Awwww I remember when they were just a gleam in your eye. Look how they've grown.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Disco zombies RULE!


----------



## fick209

They all look great Zurgh! Can't wait to see them all finished up!


----------



## morbidmike

these guy's are cranking now what a great looking bunch ...but it does look like a family reunion on the EX wifes side of the family LOL actually it really does


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bwahahahahaha! the video was hillarious! the zombies are awesome looking!


----------



## Zurgh

This vid is from a few days ago... I had some 'puter issues to fix, with a hammer. Not the best vid, either.






As of now, I am finished painting (and weatherizing, and re-glossing the eyes & other wet looking bits) 18 heads!, finished all feet, built all the frames. 7 are all but completely finished ('sep fer staking them in the yard.)

pic, shows hands drying & glossy, shiny eyes (may add 1 more gloss coat)









What is left to do...
Finish painting & weatherize exposed hands, finish the 2 sitters bodies, finish the laying body, finish my last 2 heads (& paint, etc...), finish assembly of the remaining zombies (after the hands dry), mostly finish work. Me thinks most of the army will be finished by this weekend. IE, 18 at 100%, ready for staking & the other 5 bodies ready to receive heads & final touches. Still waiting for me family's additions...


----------



## tot13

Zurgh, that is going to be an incredible display, lol. I know you've put a lot of time into this project and I'm happy for you that you're going to get it completed.

I know you'll need room to work on next year's project so after Halloween, just put these guys on a slow train south and I'll take good care of them for you, lol.


----------



## pamz

omg. They look awesome. Excellent job.


----------



## Lunatic

Wow, those are great props Zurgh! I like your style of creativeness. I also like the idea of using the soda bottles to fill out the limbs. Nice!


----------



## Joiseygal

Zurgh they look Awesome! I can't wait to see them displayed on your yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I love the use of glasses on Grandpa


----------



## Zurgh

Tot13... You want a train full of zombies... I haven't heard 'bout one sense the Ecliptic Express...RE 0 & the Umbrella Chronicles...






Ah... You want a train full of Zombies for your haunted trail (that what is the coolest already!)... But I cannot tolerate Sam L Jackson & his " No more M-F'en Zombies on an M-F'en Train" quotes...

Thanks, all, for your kind words... More pics & vids soon!


----------



## Zurgh

*Done for this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The last 2 of mine DONE!










The Showroom thread↓
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=507170#post507170

In Haunt-Action Thread↓
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25027


----------



## Evil Queen

Flippin' excellent paint jobs!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Wow, really well done characters. Great job Zurgh!


----------

